# ga16de almost T



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

finally the turbo and header got bolted on to the engine. 
the build is still in its early stages. here are some pics. the next pictures will be when the intercooler piping gets done. thanks for looking


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Might just be the picture, but can you close your hood? Looks like the turbo is mounted pretty high.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

akexnads said:


> Might just be the picture, but can you close your hood? Looks like the turbo is mounted pretty high.


actually the hood closes PERFECTLY ( to my surprise ) i still gotta check on the road maybe it will bump a little bit. but the hood closes perfect


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

so my friend came today and basically did my hold coldside piping. we are waiting for 2 transition couplers and it will be 100% here are some pics...









upsidedown BOV






















































waiting for the transition coupler









greddy BOV









better shot of the intercooler


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Where are you going to run the intake into the turbo from?


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

akexnads said:


> Where are you going to run the intake into the turbo from?


I got three options either put the filter under the battery, move the battery over a little bit, then i'll put the filter in the space i made by moving the battery, or i can cut a hole and put the filter by the intercooler and run the pipe into the turbo.

where can i put the maf? can i put it right up onto the turbo inlet, it will be like filter, pipe, maf, turbo inlet.... or should i put it filter, maf, pipe, turbo inlet


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

What turbo is that? 

The just get some piping and run it then get a silicon hose, slip it onto the maf, buy and connect it to a maf adapter, then the air filter.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> What turbo is that?
> 
> The just get some piping and run it then get a silicon hose, slip it onto the maf, buy and connect it to a maf adapter, then the air filter.


its a t3/t4.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I was actually thinking of relocating my maf after the turbo up next to the throttle body, but I'm not sure if it will work like that. Maybe someone else has any input on this.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

akexnads said:


> I was actually thinking of relocating my maf after the turbo up next to the throttle body, but I'm not sure if it will work like that. Maybe someone else has any input on this.


i leave work soon. then i'll search around about the maf by the throttlebody


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

wwolf771177 said:


> i leave work soon. then i'll search around about the maf by the throttlebody


i think he is talking about a blow thru maf setup besides draw thru


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> i think he is talking about a blow thru maf setup besides draw thru


¿ so i guess draw thru maf is going to the turbo and blow through is by the TB? never even heard of dat stuff.

searching real quick i found this website. The Turbo Forums.com

when i get home i'll look through it and see what i can find


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

hope u dont run more the 5 pounds of boost, or BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM lol get a gt28rs


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

turbo200sx007 said:


> hope u dont run more the 5 pounds of boost, or BOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMM lol get a gt28rs


dont worry right off the bat im starting at 10! i'll post the video when the engine blows!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wwolf771177 said:


> dont worry right off the bat im starting at 10! i'll post the video when the engine blows!


wat u using for tunning?


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

turbo200sx007 said:


> wat u using for tunning?


im using a JWT ecu


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

wwolf771177 said:


> ¿ so i guess draw thru maf is going to the turbo and blow through is by the TB? never even heard of dat stuff.
> 
> searching real quick i found this website. The Turbo Forums.com
> 
> when i get home i'll look through it and see what i can find


draw thru - places the maf on the turbo intake (maf not pressurized) 

blow thru - places the maf on the pressure pipes after the blow off valve (maf pressurized)


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

So if I put a draw through post turbo it would cause problems? I honestly didn't know there was a difference.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

akexnads said:


> So if I put a draw through post turbo it would cause problems? I honestly didn't know there was a difference.


No just make sure you recirculate the air charge from the bov back into the intake after the maf.

Here is a picture of my old draw thru setup -


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I know it's ok like that, but if I move the stock maf to after the turbo will it cause problems?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

No, it won't. Actually, it can help out things. My turbo kit is setup for the MAF to be post-turbo, and if you ever develop a boost leak, you can still drive your car with no problems other than diminished or no boost. If your MAF is pre-turbo, a boost leak can cause all kinds of problems . Also, if your car was originally NA, a post-turbo MAF helps with factory idle and air/fuel mixture.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Awesome that should help with having a bov also, I guess I'll be moving my maf here shortly, maybe that can be a sentra channel episode


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

2dr_Sentra said:


> No just make sure you recirculate the air charge from the bov back into the intake after the maf.
> 
> Here is a picture of my old draw thru setup -


can you show us a picture of the new setup? so if i put my maf by the throttle body i have to recirculate it?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You will not have to recirculate as long as the MAF is post-bov. On my setup, it runs like such: intake filter --> turbo --> bov --> MAF --> throttle-body.










This way, no matter what, your MAF remains pressurized. In a draw-through system, it changes the whole way the MAF sensor works. Essentially, if the turbo is not spooling in air, the MAF has no air passing through it. On a blow-through, your ECU just figures it is a NA car since air is constantly passing through the sensor as it would normally. Draw-through systems are excellent for OEM turbo cars (from the factory turbo), because they have recirculatory valves that constantly send air through the MAF or MAP sensors, and their ECUs compensate for this. Aftermarket turbo cars tend to not have these recirculatory valves and the ECU is not tuned to compensate. Also, NA cars tend to have a good deal of trouble when it comes to idle after being turbo'd (Nissans especially).

For example on factory turbo cars with recirculatory valves: SR20DET Silvia, 4G63T Mitsubishi Eclipse & Eagle Talon, Subaru Impreza WRX, etc.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I just noticed you don't have an intercooler, hows that workin for ya?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Works fine, as long as I don't run high boost to heat-soak everything. Nissan ran several models from the factory up to 8 lbs of boost with no intercoolers . They also didn't have bovs... compression shutter all the way! But, anywho, I have a smic I am going to use as soon as I actually have the time to relocate my battery and position everything. Until then, no more than 8 lbs of boost for me . It is noticeable on a very hot day, though. Runs pretty sluggish. Otherwise, fine.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

smic? why not go front mount? It's been clinically proven to increase car's frontal appearence by 82%


----------

